# Bloquer 1 site !!!!



## gaellle (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous je cherche comment bloquer un site internet ... j'ai utilisé la fonction recherche du forum mais je n'ai trouvé que les possibilités de bloquer grâce à l'outil de controle parental sauf que moi je veux simplement bloquer un site de ma session (de la session admin donc) pour ne plus pouvoir y aller...
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait en bloquer un en passant par etc / host mais à vrai dire j'ai pas trouvé et pas trop trop compris ...

Voilà merci beaucoup par avance !


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2009)

La méthode est simple mais nécessite attention et soin car il s'agit d'éditer un fichier de configuration.
Une mauvaise manipulation et hop, on risque de causer des dysfonctionnements.

Si tu es prête :

1 - lancer Terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal)
2 - écrire sudo nano /etc/hosts et valider
3 - donner son mot de passe administrateur (en aveugle) et valider

Là une fenêtre s'affiche avec ça (ou quelque chose de très proche):

```
##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1       localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost
::1             localhost
fe80::1%lo0     localhost
```

Admettons que tu souhaites empêcher l'accès à monsitepourri.com

il faut ajouter une ligne de ce type :

127.0.0.1  monsitepourri.com

Valider avec Ctrl o

et hop

Toute demande vers monsitepourri.com va envoyer le navigateur sur 127.0.0.1 (c'est à dire la boucle locale : ton ordinateur)

Lis plusieurs fois avant d'opérer la modification.
Ne peux-tu donc pas te raisonner ? C'est une bonne alternative à la modification de ce fichier !


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

Splendide !

Et pour le retirer on supprime la ligne ?
Je vais faire ça chez un ami et lui bloquer google héhéhéhé !


@gaellle : c'était pour du porn ?:rateau:


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2009)

oui, retirer la ligne doit suffire 

Mais il faut redémarrer à priori pour que le fichier soit pris en compte. (il me semble)


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> oui, retirer la ligne doit suffire
> 
> Mais il faut redémarrer à priori pour que le fichier soit pris en compte. (il me semble)



J'aime les "il me semble" quand on trifouille le terminal


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'aime les "il me semble" quand on trifouille le terminal



pfff
je ne me bloque pas tout seul tous les jours non plus !
je sais me tenir, moi !


----------



## marctiger (3 Janvier 2009)

Immodium ? 

>> j'y suis déjà !


----------



## gaellle (4 Janvier 2009)

LOL absolument pas pour du porn !!! mais pour facebook j'veux m'empêcher de retourner sur ce put** de site qui ma apporter que des emmerdes !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> oui, retirer la ligne doit suffire
> 
> Mais il faut redémarrer à priori pour que le fichier soit pris en compte. (il me semble)



Sur léopard :

sudo dscacheutil -flushcache

Sur tiger:

lookupd -flushcache

Et l'tour est joué.


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Sur léopard :
> 
> sudo dscacheutil -flushcache
> 
> ...



bonne année et merci pour la précision


----------



## madolian (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour j'ai un deuxieme ordinateur (deux imacs) à la maison sous 10.5 et la manipulation

2 - écrire sudo nano /etc/hosts et valider


ne fonctionne pas ! pourtant sur le 10.4, cela marche ......en partie.

Voila ce quil me met :
WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

je tape donc mon password mais la ligne de début avec mon nom d'utilisateur revient.

Quelqu'un a une solution.
C'etait effectivement pour bloquer aussi Facebook, et à ce propos je ne sais pas si il faut inclure le (http://) avant l'adresse.
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2009)

le compte utilisé est bien un compte doté de droits d'administration ?

pour l'adresse pas besoin de http://


----------



## madolian (6 Janvier 2009)

Oui le compte est bien en admin!


----------



## madolian (5 Février 2009)

bonjour
j'ai refait ta manip dicapo. tout le deroulement fonctionne ... ja valide par CTRL+o

je ferme terminal

puis je redemarre l'ordi, mais le site que je voulais bloqué est encore dispo.

il s'agit de facebook. J'ai donc inscrit  127.0.0.1 facebook.com à la suite du pavé de "Terminal".

SI vous avez une solution. J'ai peut etre oublié un truc !
Merci


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2009)

Je ne sais pas si cela a un caractère obligatoire mais l'adresse et le domaine sont séparés par une tabulation.

Sinon "après le pavé de Terminal" c'est où ?

Une copie écran ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2009)

127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com


----------



## madolian (5 Février 2009)

J'ai réssayer avec "www.facebook.com", mais ça ne marche pas. Meme apres redemarrage, le site est toujours accessible


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2009)

madolian a dit:


> J'ai réssayer avec "www.facebook.com", mais ça ne marche pas. Meme apres redemarrage, le site est toujours accessible





da capo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela a un caractère obligatoire mais l'adresse et le domaine sont séparés par une tabulation.
> 
> Sinon "après le pavé de Terminal" c'est où ?
> 
> Une copie écran ?



tu as lu ?


----------



## madolian (5 Février 2009)

tu veux dire que entre 127.0.0.1 et l'adresse, il y a une tabulation? Moi j'ai mis un espace !

le pavé terminal c le bloc que tu montres dans ton premier post. Je l'ajoute en tant que dernière ligne.


----------



## harrycover (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Je souhaite bloquer un site... disons monsite.com
Histoire d'éviter d'utiliser le terminal (je débute en mac), j'ai choisi la méthode la plus "soft" que j'ai lue dans les forum: j'ai simplement modifié le fichier host avec textedit. (après avoir modifié les droits en écriture du fichier dans les propriétés): j'ai donc ajouté: 127.0.0.1     monsite.com.  (et j'ai bien fait un "tab" entre les deux)
Quand je rédémarre le mac, le fichier host est bien modifié, mais le site n'est pas bloqué.
Est ce parce que je n'ai pas utilisé le "terminal" ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2009)

copie colle nous le contenu de ton fichier hosts ici

il doit aussi avoir ces droits-ci :

-rw-r--r--    1 root       wheel          236B 23 jui 08:19 hosts


----------



## coucouc'estmoi (27 Novembre 2011)

moi dans le terminal sa a pas marché
en faite c'etait parce que je n'étais pas trop sur ou fallait l'ecrire. est ce que quelqu'un pourrait faire une video (en plus y'en a pas sur youtube)
ou alors une capture d'écran


----------



## macoupc (8 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour l'astuce.

Chez moi ça a marché direct pour le site :

127.0.0.1 www.deblocage-gratuits.com

*tant qu'à faire ajoutez*
127.0.0.1 www.deblocage-gratuit.com
127.0.0.1 www.deblocage.mobi

sites d'arnaque quand on veut débloquer son téléphone sachant qu'au bout de 3 mois c'est gratuit si on demande à son opérateur. À bon entendeur ! :râteau:

Pas besoin de redémarrer ni l'ordi ni la session, en revanche il ne faut pas oublier d'appuyer sur CTRL*+*O à la fin pour enregistrer sinon c'est sûr que ça ne marche pas. 

Merci de la combin' !


----------



## papalou (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,


Je remonte ce sujet, car je bute sur un problème que je n'avais jamais rencontré auparavant.

J'utilise le fichier _hosts_ depuis très longtemps, et ait décidé de bloquer quelques sites sur l'ordinateur familial avec ce fichier tout récemment. Mais ça marche avec tous les sites, sauf un qui semble être complètement insensible à toutes les tentatives que j'ai pu faire.

Quelqu'un aurait une explication à ce drôle de phénomène ? Eventuellement un blocage par l'adresse IP du site au lieu du nom, qui règlerait peut-être mon souci ?

[EDIT] : ça fonctionne sous Chrome, mais pas sous Safari et Firefox.


----------

